# Need to buy a point and shoot camera within 15k and at most 18k. can anbody pioneers here guide me?



## shashank.javalagi (Aug 6, 2013)

Am thinking of buying point and shoot camera within 15k.. which one is the "Value for Money"...Am thinking of Panasonic DMC-TZ25 or 30...Any other cameras would anybody recomend me.. any other brand also you can recomend...latest models with good review are welcomem


----------



## gizmo96 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Need to buy a point and shoot camera within 15k and at most 18k. can anbody pioneers here guide*



shashank.javalagi said:


> Am thinking of buying point and shoot camera within 15k.. which one is the "Value for Money"...Am thinking of Panasonic DMC-TZ25 or 30...Any other cameras would anybody recomend me.. any other brand also you can recomend...latest models with good review are welcomem



Go with the Sony DSC-HX20V.It's priced at Rs.18,000 at Flipkart but you might it cheaper at a local store.And Regarding its reviews,thephotographyblog rated it as a 5 out of 5 camera


----------



## quagmire (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Need to buy a point and shoot camera within 15k and at most 18k. can anbody pioneers here guide *

Wrong place OP - Cameras and camcorders

Answer these first : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/167265-questionnaire-buying-digital-camera.html


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Need to buy a point and shoot camera within 15k and at most 18k. can anbody pioneers here guide *

Try the FujiFilm FinePix EXR series, or the Sony DSC-WX series in your price range. They're the best P&S cameras I've used; and you can click some really good pics with the Fujis that one wouldn't think was possible from a point and shoot. I've had a few pics with Bokeh coming out of the Fujis, people would ask me which DSLR I shot it from


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Need to buy a point and shoot camera within 15k and at most 18k. can anbody pioneers here guide *

Read this month's Digit. Review on Budget Point and shoot Cams (<15K)  exactly the thing you want.

apart from that i would like to suggest *Nikon Coolpix L820 Advanced Point and shoot*. One of my friend has bought it recently and i have used it as well. I find it excellent.

PS: i am no Pioneer in photography/Cameras


----------



## shashank.javalagi (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Need to buy a point and shoot camera within 15k and at most 18k. can anbody pioneers here guide*



ayush_chh said:


> Read this month's Digit. Review on Budget Point and shoot Cams (<15K)  exactly the thing you want.
> 
> apart from that i would like to suggest *Nikon Coolpix L820 Advanced Point and shoot*. One of my friend has bought it recently and i have used it as well. I find it excellent.
> 
> PS: i am no Pioneer in photography/Cameras



Thanx ayush....I saw Nikon Coolpix L820 here in a local dealer...its really gud...but wifi n GPS options r not there in it.....apart from that its really gud...n budget cam


----------

